# Sky Fall



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Well release this Friday....

Whos going to watch it Friday? Ive already booked my tickets Unfortunatliy they didnt film this Bond movie with our lenses but did Casino Royal which made it even more exciting to watch at the time.. :argie:

I bloody love the bond movies!!!!

Paul


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

what do you mean our lenses


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Got my tickets booked for the posh Directors Hall bit for Saturday. Am actually rather excited.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> what do you mean our lenses


I assume he works in a Lens making company and the film makers didnt use his brand for this movie where as they did for Casino Royale, and i read the same information as you, weird.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

my father in law worked on skyfall,not my type of film might watch it if he get's tickets he usually does.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

carbonangel said:


> I assume he works in a Lens making company and the film makers didnt use his brand for this movie where as they did for Casino Royale, and i read the same information as you, weird.


Just about in a nut shell, I design them.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

My Bro in law went to premier last night and said its really good and he also has tickets booked for Friday !!!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I normally have to go and watch the Bond films twice before I fully understand the plot!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I'll be right in about Skyfall. Love all Bonds good or bad, you can take somethnig away from them.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Tickets booked for Saturday, looking forward to it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

johnnyguitar said:


> Got my tickets booked for the posh Directors Hall bit for Saturday. Am actually rather excited.


I fancied the Directors Lounge, Watched the last one there, booked up unless you fancy 12.20am lol

Have you been in there before?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I have yeah, it seems like a lot of money to spend on a cinema ticket, but I think it's worth it.
I *think* I saw QoS in the Director's Hall but have seen a few films in there now.
Phoenix Square is worth a visit too.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

johnnyguitar said:


> I have yeah, it seems like a lot of money to spend on a cinema ticket, but I think it's worth it.
> I *think* I saw QoS in the Director's Hall but have seen a few films in there now.
> Phoenix Square is worth a visit too.


You mean the new Phoenix, Our place hired it out for employees and family to watch Hugo there last Jan. No a bad place very 80s style Cinema.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Just about in a nut shell, I design them.


i though you owned a gym????


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Estoril-5 said:


> i though you owned a gym????


Well, you need something for oggling the gym babes


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Estoril-5 said:


> i though you owned a gym????


The gym was the night job! Ive always been full time employed throughout running my own business. All of the hassles non of the perks lol

But thank you for showing such an interest.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

BareFacedGeek said:


> Well, you need something for oggling the gym babes


lol That kind of stuff is frowned apon.....

Anyway back to the film :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't wait to go and see it! Not got tickets booked yet as i'm away this weekend, but i'll be going to a mid week next week. It's a family tradition, me and my brother take my Dad to go and see the latest Bond film!

I love the trailer and I think the Adele Soundtrack is an incredible Bond song, i can almost see the opening credits rolling to the tune!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Saw it this afternoon

Best Bond film ever, uncomplicated plot, further portrayal of Bond as human, much bigger role for M and beautiful camera work

Fitting film for the 50th anniversary


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Seen it today. 

I thought it was really good, but not as amazing as others have written. 

All the cinemas have been packed from morning to night showing it in countless screens. Don't ever remember a film so busy. 

Anyways, welcome to Scotland.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Brilliant, loved it, best Bond Film. Nobody does cinema better than the UK


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

andy665 said:


> Saw it this afternoon
> 
> Best Bond film ever, uncomplicated plot, further portrayal of Bond as human, much bigger role for M and *beautiful camera work*
> 
> Fitting film for the 50th anniversary


yeah I hear that was because they used a better designed lens this time
:tumbleweed:

only kidding Paul :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> yeah I hear that was because they used a better designed lens this time
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> only kidding Paul :lol:


lol ohhhhh you......... That was very good Craig! Some times you cant beat German Engineering!


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Saw it yesterday, agree with others IMO the best ever. I'd go as far as saying Craig is the best bond ever too! He is making the character his own every outing, I'm hoping he will continue for a couple more.


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it's in my top 5 bond films ever. It was cool to see so much of it set in Britain. Bond is quite vulnerable in it, more than in any of the previous movies. Quite a lot of funny bits too & big dramatic moments, it had the lot really! A very 
high 9/10:thumb:


----------



## ben5 (Aug 23, 2012)

It was really noticeable how good the cinematography was 

The review is spot on for what I thought of it: http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2012/10/second-opinion-skyfall-2012.html


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Going to see this tonight with the better half, just hope I can sit still long enough to drool over Daniel Criag! (Baby bump getting bigger and uncomfy!)


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Watched this the other night and thought it was brilliant! :thumb:

no stupid invisible cars or anything!! 

Rich


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just saw it yesterday, loved it!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Knock down best one yet. Craig is Fleming's 007 in every respect.

Cleverly scripted and filmed. Stunning yet believable stunt work with minimal CGI silliness.

Brought Bond back to the start cinematically too - notice the decor in M's office at the end?


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Loved it


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Will be seeing it later today


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

saw this the other day, extremely disappointing, slightly better than quantum but nowhere near as good as Casino royale which is a shame because i think Craig is the better Bond.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Not too bad passed a 2 hours and a bit but killing off "M"


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Not been a huge fan of bond films but recently been getting into them. Been to see skyfall tonight and must admit it was a bloody good film.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Not too bad passed a 2 hours and a bit but killing off "M"


Well that F&&king spolied it!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Mate, there are nearly 40 posts in the thread titled Skyfall. 

If you read it and didn't think bit would have spoilers, you're a bit deluded.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

gordonpuk said:


> Well that F&&king spolied it!


No need to see it now :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Seen it this week and loved it too. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

If you have never seen a bond film, it's brilliant. If you are a fan, it's ok. Until you realise that bond films are no longer cliched parodies of themselves. 

This was a proper, proper film.

Then you realise what Mendes and the cast have achieved and it becomes............


(Wry grin on face)

Sublime.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Saw it last week and enjoyed every minute. I can't remember a darker storyline in a Bond film before, you really saw a fragile man pushed to the limit and coming out on top by the end. Some really nice touches to celebrate the older films and reveal some background to Bond that we've not had in 50 years. It's refreshing to see Bond films made this way after having to endure the rubbish Die Another Day (invisble Aston Martin anyone?). 

Only gripe would be the way they introduced Moneypenny into the action - but then maybe that's cause I'm so attached to the older films.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

AndyC said:


> Brought Bond back to the start cinematically too - notice the decor in M's office at the end?


Yeah! I though to myself that it looked just like the old M office and then realised it was from the picture on the wall.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I must admit at first I didn't like the new direction they took the bond series when Daniel Craig replaced Brosnan. However, I was really impressed with SkyFall and the new fresh approach has really paid off.

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## CARPCRAZY (Nov 12, 2012)

watching it tonight


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I really liked it... like Gruff said.. if your looking for a classic bond film then its "okay" if your looking for an action film regardless of who Bond is, it's brilliant.

Was hoping for a Aston DBS to feature in it, disappointed it didn't but nice surprise on the other car.

for me they still lack the classic bond feel of bond car and tons of gadgets from Q branch


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

From a detailing prospective, the Aston DB5 was beading really nicely :thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

****Some spoilers below****


It was good, but lord almighty there are so many inconsistencies.....

If we're to believe the last 2 bond films were in sequence as Quantuum followed on from Casion Royale, and then into Skyfall, we saw 007 get his licence to kill etc etc, but in Skyfall Bond get his 'old' DB5 out of a lock up. In theory, he'd never have owned it because it doesnt fit with the story.

The Money Penny thing doesn't fit with the previous stories either.

A good film none the less, worth watching just to see Bond spank an XJ around London.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I think the story reboot relies on the viewer to know bond and his story to get some of the parts. But, it is literally restarting the story in the modern era not prequels to the old films. 

They are 'nods' to the classics I guess.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> I think the story reboot relies on the viewer to know bond and his story to get some of the parts. But, it is literally restarting the story in the modern era not prequels to the old films.
> 
> They are 'nods' to the classics I guess.


Don't get me wrong, I thought it was great, but he'd have never been given a Q modified DB5, if it truely was a new 'rebooted' storyline.

Although FYI the DB5 what was 'damaged' in Skyfall was produced using a 3D printer, which in itself I thought was quite impressive.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ed-models-used-Skyfalls-dangerous-scenes.html


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

makes me feel better about what happened to it!!! was almost in tears!


----------

